# i might have m.s.



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

old fieldy finally caved and went to the doc, my hands have slowy been going dumb and over this week i couldnt even pick up a nail . so they got me on steroids for now to see if it is just from over doing ti at work,then some test i dont even undersand come next week. and if all of that is negative their goign to be looking at my brain.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn feldjager, I'm sorry to hear this. Just keep a positive outlook, and wait to see what the trouble is. I'm sending all the good mojo I have your way, and I hope everything turns out okay. Let us know.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Yikes, I'm sorry to hear about it! Yeah, definitely keep us posted on this, and good luck.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow feldy... that's some heavy news. My mom has similar symptoms and their initial diagnosis was that she had MS, but a second opinion led to a few other findings that show she does not have MS.

Unfortunately for my mom, she doesn't have medical insurance, so she couldn't afford to get to the bottom of what's wrong with her. 

Good luck to you man. Just stay positive (as much as one can) and hopefully you'll be ok.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear the bad news, feldy. Hope everything works out and you don't have it, man, because that would really suck to say the least.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope all turns out well for you..Diabetes can cause peripheral numbness too..have they checked for that?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Our thoughts are with you feldjager. As Vlad stated try to keep a positive outlook and keep us informed.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Good luck feldy.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn, that sucks Feldy. I'm sorry  

~~Bill~~


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

after 2 month i final get tested monday,dmn that took for ever. i still will not know for ure for od know when!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope it comes back as being something else that's more treatable. Good luck feldy.


----------

